# La Garda -Camp sites La Rocca and Butterfly



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Has any one stayed a La Rocca or know anything about it. Any information appreciated.

Butterfly has quite a lot of reviews but the only entrance I could find on Google earth appears to have a height barrier of 2.4 meters. Does this open to let higher vehicles in or is there another entrance?

peedee


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes i think so as my 3.2mtr truck parked up in butterfly fine book in at recption and they well sort you out enjoy your trip


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Peedee, Didn't notice a height limit at Butterfly Nr Pechera last year, my van is 2.75 metre.

Kenp


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Butterfly*

Hi

Butterfly was a favourite of mine but after the last performance, never again. Pre booked a large pitch for the tag axle and lo and behold, we get there, one pitch remaining and it was not big enough. I had said 10 metre minimum. We stayed at Camping del Garda instead - not ACSI but not bad prices. No height limit but some pitches are very tight for length and width.

La Rocca is ok, not stayed but called in for a nosey.

At Manerba del Garda, we really like Camping Baia Verde

Russell's review of Baia Verde

I have also reviewed other sites at Garda, on MHF and on my blog. I thank other MHF members for steering me to Camping Piantelle at Garda - heaven with the gates closed.

Russell


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Peedee. 

We stayed in Toscolano/Maderno at Camping Maderno {Promontorio}

Its has about 30 parking spots right on the Lake side. If you are booking ahead ask for lakeside parking. 
Its a ASCI site and very helpful owners. There is a concrete walkway right beside the lake for about 2 km. Loads of people walk it at night. 

Supermarket within walking distance.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the responses, I have a dog with me and an ACSI card so sites must be dog friendly and ideally would like to obtain the ACSI discounts. La Rocca is my first choice. advertises as accepting dogs, good size pitches and handy for walking to Bardolino and Garda. You can catch the ferries from either of these places to travel further afield if so desired. Perchiera looks to be the busier place. 

Don't intend to book any sites, just a tunnel ticket and travel and stop as it pleases.

peedee


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Stopped at La Rocca last Sep. Very busy only 3 or 4 pitches left. Site both sides of road. Reception both sides. Lakeside favoured and full, but other side fine. Walking tunnel under road links two sides. As said good walk on lakeside to Garda or Bardolino. Free outdoor opera concert in Garda when we were there. Bus stop outside to Riva at top of lake. Took boat back.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks Foweyboy, that is the kind of information I am looking for. Plan to be there off peak avoiding weekends so hoping it will not be that busy. The bus sounds good.

peedee


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Just a few days ago (May 2013) stayed one night at Butterfly on the smallest piece of land possible to park a motorhome on.........
Was told it was the last spot avalable and as we were tired we took it, had to park less than 2 foot from a mobile home with drivers door mirror in the hedge and nearside front wheel just off the path by 2 inches. Electric cable plugged into the mobile home.
The site is set up for mobile homes not touring vans,lots of companys mobile homes on this site.
Only good point was how they recycle rubbish, a man sorts it you just give him your bag full he then sorts it.
Cost using ACSI card was 17.60 euros.
Moved on to a Sosta at Garda for 12 euros a night no electric but water and a toilet full of friendly Germans and will use this again (stayed 3 nights) but never going back to Butterfly.


----------

